# Red tails.



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

How many of you have completly reded out your tails to be the same color all across the rear?


I just did mine and it looks great. No pics yet. Will have some later today.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh I think that looks like arse. It's prolly worse than altezzas.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> Oh I think that looks like arse. It's prolly worse than altezzas.



What makes them so wrong IYO?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I think it's too much red to begin with. I prefer the white SE-L tails to anything. To make it one red bar across is ghey, but that's just opinion. In fact I prefer the carbon bar on the SE-L's to anything as well. That rear end, IMHO, is the best of any model year's Sentra.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I did it on my 200sx 98, can post pics, I think it looks better, can wait to see your work bro


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

cars with all red tails are annoying especially when they ride the brakes all the time and it's hard to tell if they are turning or breaking or what.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i happen to like the red-bar-across-the-rear thing.  as its on the car im getting(hopefully!!!)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My main goal was to get rid of as much red as possible (SE-L Tails and Black Center Bar) but I won't judge yours until I see it. I'm thinking it may not look too shabby on a white car..


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

sigh...I'd like my 98 200sx bubble tail lights more if it were just red and white...I hate yellow/amber, such an ugly color. If only there were some way to replace the yellow, but that seems like too much work already 
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

It's easy to make them red.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

looks good. better than stock


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hmm, not bad....not bad at all.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Doing the bubble lights on the 98 is simple bro! It only takes a day, because of the paint drying, its super easy though and looks tons lot better in my opinion, you should do it! or you can tint your tails, that looks cool too!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is a pic of mine all red'd out--I think it looks good...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^that is wicked sharp lookin in my opinion.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

9double8 said:


> Here is a pic of mine all red'd out--I think it looks good...




I like alot except for the reverse lights being red also.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> I like alot except for the reverse lights being red also.


I have a little spot for a bit of white lit to emerge. Other than that they are pink.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm definitely a fan of having my rear-end all one color..








..even got the D.A.R.E. license plate to finish it off!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> I'm definitely a fan of having my rear-end all one color..


Same here...I also like mine shaved.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

9double8 said:


> Same here...I also like mine shaved.




haha :thumbup:


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

how do you black them out, i wana do that to my black 200


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

window tint works

and 9double8, that is one clean 200


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

tom, that sh!t is HOT!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> window tint works
> 
> and 9double8, that is one clean 200


Thanks man!


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

Isn't there red vinyl and stuff for this? Where can I find red or maybe other vinyls that allow light?


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

mine came that way...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah nah, I guess I wasn't clear enough in my last post, I really meant by red and white, that the yellow turn signal white just like the reverse light and the only red would be on the brake lights...kind of like (yeah I'm asking for it...) the 99-00 Civics.


----------

